# remarkable coincidence?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting parallel.

Glib 'Happy Talk' - Thomas Sowell - Page 1


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry to say that article seems spot on.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yep. Wonder how much money the caliphate is making and if somebody will start selling them equipment like tanks and planes. NK, China, Russia???


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I found it interesting that France and England tried to appease Hitler much like some are now doing with ISIS. In our rush to be politically correct or pretend that we should not interfere we are setting ourselves up for war. The so called intelligentsia and liberals of our times think as they did then. They take nothing from history. Same ideas and the same plan for appeasement will only garner the same result as it did in 39. The storm, indeed, is coming.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> .......................... The storm, indeed, is coming.


I purposely deleted the rest of your post, Prepared One, . . . not out of disrespect, . . . but to emphasize the last 5 words.

I certainly hope it is only a storm, . . . I fear it is a flood, . . . a conflict that would rival in proportions to the flood which Noah saw.

Thank you for the post and link.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good article. The parallels with the pre-WW2 geopolitical actions are disturbing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thomas Sowell is one of the the wisest, most intelligent men of our time. We should all be concerned if he is. We should be preparing, too, and praying that our preparations are adequate.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

He doesn't seem very smart to me.

He rambles on about how the allies almost lost WWII and fails to mention that Russia broke the back of the Nazis.

Fails to mention Russia at all, for that matter. Some historian.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When a country or a religion has no fear for the safety of it people, I can only imagine what might happen.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> He doesn't seem very smart to me.
> 
> He rambles on about how the allies almost lost WWII and fails to mention that Russia broke the back of the Nazis.
> 
> Fails to mention Russia at all, for that matter. Some historian.


Actually, . . . if you spent as much time studying history as you did writing the above post, . . . you would know that Russia only did what Russia did because of two things: it happened to be a particularly bad winter that year, . . . and the United States of America was funneling everything from coal oil, to butter, to tanks, to wheat, to bullets, to clothing, . . . and while I never read it, . . . probably toilet paper too, . . . so the Ruskies could wipe their butts. The Nazi's had kicked their butts enough that they needed wiping.

Russia put a worthless POS satellite in orbit back in the mid 50's, . . . that is the single accomplishment they have ever done on their own. Everything else they have ever done was on the backs of the working people, . . . their slaves, . . . or another country's largesse.

If you want to talk about breaking the backs of the Nazi regime, . . . you only have to say one word: Patton. Adolf was terrified to even hear his name mentioned in his presence, . . . and there was nobody except old Ike himself who had the gaul, audacity, gonads, or fortitude to go up against him.

Rant off, . . . go back to your whimsical musings. And for what it's worth, . . . Thomas Sowell just happens to be one of the singularly most widely respected minds of this present generation, . . . but then maybe you aren't, . . . that's why you and common core don't know these things.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Russia signed a neutrality agreement with Germany then broke it later. Sputnik and Yuri Gagarin was only possible because of German captured tech. Russia also refused to attack japan until 1945 when everything was over. Lend lease also existed for that country, sign agreement with Hitler and refuse to attack japan yet still recieve aid? Who's side were they on? The great patriotic war.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, we wouldn't expect Russia to beat both the Nazis AND the Japanese, would we?

I am surprised that this Sowell is so ignorant of history.

The Russians broke the back of the German army by throwing them back and out of Russia and inflicting huge casualties on them.

The Nazis, in fact, got almost 90 percent of their casualties from the Russians.......meaning the U.S. and allies only inflicted a meager TEN PERCENT.

And the Russkies, of course, lost 20 million people themselves. Far more than any of the allies.

America did supply a lot of trucks and other vehicles to the Russians. That was helpful (and great for the war profiteers).

Sowell looks to be one of the more loony right wing bigmouths. That's probably why he won't give Russia the credit due for defeating the Germans.

His loyal supporters don't want to hear the truth.

:armata_PDT_42:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Well, we wouldn't expect Russia to beat both the Russians AND the Japanese, would we?"

What?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Fixed it, thanks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And on to the cold war.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Frostbite said:


> He doesn't seem very smart to me.
> 
> He rambles on about how the allies almost lost WWII and fails to mention that Russia broke the back of the Nazis.
> 
> Fails to mention Russia at all, for that matter. Some historian.


Russia broke the back of the Nazis? Your revisionist history is amusing.

Russia defeated the Nazis ONLY because the allies shipped the Russians tanks and artillery and arms and munitions and food and other supplies in their darkest hours.

Thankfully, Hitler knew as much about military warfare as Barack Obama does. Hitler attacked Russia instead of finishing off Great Britain.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Russia defeated the Nazis ONLY because the allies shipped the Russians tanks and artillery and arms and munitions and food and other supplies in their darkest hours.


So we sent them stuff and they won the war for us. Of course, it cost them 20 Million dead Russians as they inflicted 90% of the casualties that the Nazis took.

I think we sent them about 4000 Sherman tanks, which were inferior to both the German and Russian tanks.

Pretty good deal......especially for the rich American corporations who got rich off the production of the war supplies.....not so good for the taxpayers, of course.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> So we sent them stuff and they won the war for us. Of course, it cost them 20 Million dead Russians as they inflicted 90% of the casualties that the Nazis took.
> 
> I think we sent them about 4000 Sherman tanks, which were inferior to both the German and Russian tanks.
> 
> Pretty good deal......especially for the rich American corporations who got rich off the production of the war supplies.....not so good for the taxpayers, of course.


He doesn't know his history, . . . that is truly obvious.

He makes it up as he goes, . . . that is truly obvious.

Must be some relation to Al Gore, . . . or Obummer, . . .

Yeah, . . . probably believes in global warming too.

By the way, . . . how's that global warming working for all the folks up there in Minnesotastan???

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Dwight.....like many here you have not learned the difference between denial and refutation.

Denial is what you just did.

Refutation would be proving what I said wrong.

Refutation is what grownups do. Denial is worth a warm bucket of spit.

Ding ding! Light bulb!!

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)




----------

